# Latest Rhom line up



## Blue Flame

11" Blue Diamond 









10" Peruvian









7.5" Purple Diamond









5.5" Black Diamond









5.5" Gold Diamond


----------



## db04ph

damn man u got the whole collection
nice looking rhoms
now u need Guyana and Xingu-Brazil


----------



## jp80911

Blue, your rhom line up is awesome. got any feeding videos? post them up


----------



## No0dles

very nice very jealous haha


----------



## EZmoney

very nice collection. i really like the blue with its teeth sticking out.


----------



## massabsamurai

nice line up. Really like all ur set-ups and fishes


----------



## PygoLover

u're a rhomb's maniac!!  great collection mate








Tommy


----------



## KINGofKINGS

that blue rhom is top notch, lets see some more pics-


----------



## sapir

great variety of rhoms








youre my boy blue!


----------



## Blue Flame

I gave these guys a little more room today. I decided to take my reds to Ash's, and free up the 125 gallon tank. By doing this, I was able to move the 10" peru rhom to the 125, instead of the 90 gallon. The Blue diamond is now in the 135 that was divided for the small black and gold diamonds. The Black diamond is now in the 90, and the gold diamond is in the 70. I'll miss the reds, but they'll go to good homes, and the rhoms will have plenty of space now.

So, if you're looking for some nice 6-7" reds. Take a trip to pet station.

Blue


----------



## SpeCiaLisT

i hope my 1" Peru Rhom grows up to be like yours.







right now i put the baby in a 55gal by himself.


----------



## His Majesty

awesome collection







they all looks very nice and healthy


----------



## Piranha_man

Awesome fish, I especially like your BDR.


----------



## Blue Flame

Well......I couldn't stop myself, and ended up with 2 more rhoms. One about 6.5"s and another about 5"s. They're both a couple of beauts!

6.5" black diamond









5.5" black diamond









Both appear to have clear eyes and no red.


----------



## db04ph

6 rhoms thats insane
did you split couple tanks?


----------



## Blue Flame

KINGofKINGS said:


> 6 rhoms thats insane
> did you split couple tanks?


Yeah......just for a bit. My 180 is getting kinda tired at the seams. So, I'm planning on replacing it with a new one, and getting a stand so I can stack 2 of them.


----------



## jp80911

the new 6.5in one you got has crazy high back, make its head look so small, lol

did you trade in your reds? got any full tank shots for them and their home?


----------



## Moondemon

Nice collection of rhoms !!!


----------



## FEEFA

All beautiful fish and pics.


----------



## Trigga

Awesome collection


----------



## mobbin

love thaqt blue can't wait till mines is that size


----------



## Grosse Gurke

Nice fish....however Im not so sure those last two are rhombeus.


----------



## Nick G

awesome fish man. 
the second from the bottom of your original post looks a lot like my eigenmanni, just bigger.
regardless they are pretty! nice collection.


----------



## Blue Flame

Grosse Gurke said:


> Nice fish....however Im not so sure those last two are rhombeus.


The last one is my little gold diamond. It's a rhom for sure. The second from the bottom is supposed to be a black diamond. According to Ash, it's a black rhom, but it is kinda different looking, even to me. That's one of the reasons why I snagged it up.


----------



## Grosse Gurke

I was referring to these two fish.



Blue Flame said:


> Well......I couldn't stop myself, and ended up with 2 more rhoms. One about 6.5"s and another about 5"s. They're both a couple of beauts!
> 
> 6.5" black diamond
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.5" black diamond
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both appear to have clear eyes and no red.


----------



## Blue Flame

The top one.......rhom for sure. (Probably some sort of extreme high back rhom.)

Bottom fish..........freak rhom/piranha! lol


----------



## Blue Flame

More pics of the freak rhom/mystery P.


----------



## Gerrad

Nice collection. But, some of your piranha's don't look like they are rhom's to me. I'm not an expert, but at least the freak rhom (your calling it), I think maybe a compressus. Mr. blueberry (pfury member) has a p, that look's like your freak rhom. But, he doesn't call it a rhom. Hey maybe Ash, accidently mis diagnosed your purchase. But, wouldn't you say this pic, look's alot like your freak rhom? I would go back to where you bought him, and tell them they need to study up on there p's better, lol.


----------



## Blue Flame

Gerrad said:


> Nice collection. But, some of your piranha's don't look like they are rhom's to me. I'm not an expert, but at least the freak rhom (your calling it), I think maybe a compressus. Mr. blueberry (pfury member) has a p, that look's like your freak rhom. But, he doesn't call it a rhom. Hey maybe Ash, accidently mis diagnosed your purchase. But, wouldn't you say this pic, look's alot like your freak rhom? I would go back to where you bought him, and tell them they need to study up on there p's better, lol.


Ash is pretty good at naming P's, but maybe this one slipped by him. No big deal if it isn't a rhom. I have plenty. The one in the pic looks just like my little guy for sure. As for the others, I'm sure of what they are.


----------



## Gerrad

Blue Flame said:


> Nice collection. But, some of your piranha's don't look like they are rhom's to me. I'm not an expert, but at least the freak rhom (your calling it), I think maybe a compressus. Mr. blueberry (pfury member) has a p, that look's like your freak rhom. But, he doesn't call it a rhom. Hey maybe Ash, accidently mis diagnosed your purchase. But, wouldn't you say this pic, look's alot like your freak rhom? I would go back to where you bought him, and tell them they need to study up on there p's better, lol.


Ash is pretty good at naming P's, but maybe this one slipped by him. No big deal if it isn't a rhom. I have plenty. The one in the pic looks just like my little guy for sure. As for the others, I'm sure of what they are.
[/quote]
Yea, I think he did slip up. Anyway, that other piranha you have. It's really interesting, it's strange how it has a really high back and a small little head. He's a very unique looking piranha. Did you buy all your p's from Ash?


----------



## Blue Flame

Gerrad said:


> Yea, I think he did slip up. Anyway, that other piranha you have. It's really interesting, it's strange how it has a really high back and a small little head. He's a very unique looking piranha. Did you buy all your p's from Ash?


Yeah.....both of them where really unique looking to me, and that's why I ended up getting them for my collection. All, but the little gold spilo are from Ash.


----------



## Blue Flame

I've edited my 1st post since that one fish turned out to be something else.


----------



## Pat

Grosse Gurke said:


> Nice fish....however Im not so sure those last two are rhombeus.


I was thinking the exact same thing.
Not to be a downer they're nice specimins. But your real Rhom's are wicked.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

GG took the words outta my mouth... they look like such "unique" rhoms because... theyre not rhoms-- the one with the highback doesnt look like a rhom at all to me with the head/eye configuration... very nice collection however-


----------



## Blue Flame

We figured out the smaller one is a compressus, but other than having a high back, the bigger one looks just like the other rhoms I have. The head looks small, from the back being sooooo humped up.


----------



## Trigga

Looks like a compressus to me


----------



## Blue Flame

Trigga said:


> Looks like a compressus to me


The shape is kinda like one, but the coloring is more like a clear eyed rhom. I'm gonna take them back to Ash and get this all straightened out. I wanted rhoms, and paid for rhoms, not compressus. If anyone local is interested in them, $230 for both fish. That's what I have into them.


----------



## Pat

Blue Flame said:


> Looks like a compressus to me


The shape is kinda like one, but the coloring is more like a clear eyed rhom. I'm gonna take them back to Ash and get this all straightened out. I wanted rhoms, and paid for rhoms, not compressus. If anyone local is interested in them, $230 for both fish. That's what I have into them.
[/quote]

He'd probably be more than happy to do an exchange. That happened to me a few years back when I bought a baby rhom at Big Al's and got a Compressus. BTW.... there are no rhom's with clear eye's.


----------



## Blue Flame

Pat said:


> Looks like a compressus to me


The shape is kinda like one, but the coloring is more like a clear eyed rhom. I'm gonna take them back to Ash and get this all straightened out. I wanted rhoms, and paid for rhoms, not compressus. If anyone local is interested in them, $230 for both fish. That's what I have into them.
[/quote]

He'd probably be more than happy to do an exchange. That happened to me a few years back when I bought a baby rhom at Big Al's and got a Compressus. BTW.... there are no rhom's with clear eye's.
[/quote]
I hear there are. I've seem them in the gold diamond form.

http://www.aquascapeonline.com/prodList.as...;idCategory=235


----------



## Pat

Blue Flame said:


> Looks like a compressus to me


The shape is kinda like one, but the coloring is more like a clear eyed rhom. I'm gonna take them back to Ash and get this all straightened out. I wanted rhoms, and paid for rhoms, not compressus. If anyone local is interested in them, $230 for both fish. That's what I have into them.
[/quote]

He'd probably be more than happy to do an exchange. That happened to me a few years back when I bought a baby rhom at Big Al's and got a Compressus. BTW.... there are no rhom's with clear eye's.
[/quote]
I hear there are. I've seem them in the gold diamond form.

http://www.aquascapeonline.com/prodList.as...;idCategory=235
[/quote]

My personal guess is the bare bottom tank is washing out their color in that pic. As well there could be light reflection issues on the eye. Eye's are tricky in pics. They do funny things, for instance red eye. That's my guess anyway. I just have never seen a mature rhom with clear eyes in all my years.

Maybe some one else could chime in?

Maybe blue flame can you post the pic of which one you're refering to as the rhom with clear eye's? That's a good starting point. As post this I'm not sure which of the two pics are which, who's the compressus and who's the rhom.









UPDATE:
Ok, I just went back in the thread and saw the pic of the 'freaky rhom'. The spot's are barring. You have a compressus brother.


----------



## Grosse Gurke

My thoughts were compressus as well just based on the shape of the fish. It is a nice looking fish though....I wouldnt trade it in for another rhom.....


----------



## Pat

Grosse Gurke said:


> My thoughts were compressus as well just based on the shape of the fish. It is a nice looking fish though....I wouldnt trade it in for another rhom.....


That's a good point. Maybe you can get a credit. Put some down on a MONSTER rhom. Once you see one in person it's like your diamond rhom's are like what house cat's are to Lion's. Child's play. Ive had almost all varieties of rhom's... trust me.


----------



## Blue Flame

Pat said:


> My thoughts were compressus as well just based on the shape of the fish. It is a nice looking fish though....I wouldnt trade it in for another rhom.....


That's a good point. Maybe you can get a credit. Put some down on a MONSTER rhom. Once you see one in person it's like your diamond rhom's are like what house cat's are to Lion's. Child's play. Ive had almost all varieties of rhom's... trust me.








[/quote]
I'll probably get my money/credit back on them, and look for a nice manny. As for buying a monster rhom. There's no way in hell, I would spend $600-$1000 for a fish. Personally, I find it more rewarding to grow one out from a baby. Sure.....it will take some time to do so, but to me, that's what fishkeeping is all about.

For example,
I bought my son a baby black rhom a little over 2 months ago. It was about a 3/4" in size. He's been feeding it once a day, and doing water changes twice a week, and now the little guy looks to be over 2" already. I've heard these baby rhoms can reach a length of 7" in 2 years. In my eyes, that's the way to go. His P has the best personality, and eating habits, of any rhom I've ever seen.

As for buying a monster rhom. In 2-3 years, this peru rhom of mine will fall into that category for sure.


----------



## Lifer374

I'm of the same opinion. I've been around a few "monster" rhoms and while I won't go as far as to say that they're nothing special....They truley are very impressive. But they are not what I'm looking to get out of this hobby. Never have been.


----------



## PDOGGY

Blue Flame said:


> My thoughts were compressus as well just based on the shape of the fish. It is a nice looking fish though....I wouldnt trade it in for another rhom.....


That's a good point. Maybe you can get a credit. Put some down on a MONSTER rhom. Once you see one in person it's like your diamond rhom's are like what house cat's are to Lion's. Child's play. Ive had almost all varieties of rhom's... trust me.








[/quote]
I'll probably get my money/credit back on them, and look for a nice manny. As for buying a monster rhom. There's no way in hell, I would spend $600-$1000 for a fish. Personally, I find it more rewarding to grow one out from a baby. Sure.....it will take some time to do so, but to me, that's what fishkeeping is all about.

For example,
I bought my son a baby black rhom a little over 2 months ago. It was about a 3/4" in size. He's been feeding it once a day, and doing water changes twice a week, and now the little guy looks to be over 2" already. I've heard these baby rhoms can reach a length of 7" in 2 years. In my eyes, that's the way to go. His P has the best personality, and eating habits, of any rhom I've ever seen.

As for buying a monster rhom. In 2-3 years, this peru rhom of mine will fall into that category for sure.








[/quote]
The problem is you wont ever get your rhom that big. It could take ten years before it reaches 9 inches and I think "monster rhom" requires that it be 13+ inches atleast. I believe the only way to have a monster rhom is to buy it at its large size.


----------



## Lifer374

A black piranha that I grew from 3"-4" to lengths around 12", I would be ten times more proud of then a 15"er I just forked the money out for. 
Years and years it would take and thats what would make that fish priceless. Thats what would give me what I'm looking for. But thats just me.

You don't see people selling their serra's they've owned for 8-9 years because "they need the space" or some other reason. When you've owned a fish that long it becomes more then a decoration or hobby or something to drop bucks on because its badass, it becomes a true pet. 
Not that I'm pointing fingers or anything at anybody on this particular thread.


----------



## Blue Flame

I'm totally into fishkeeping, and have been for like 35 years. I've found more satisfaction in growing them big, than buying big. My 10" peru rhom is at the 10-11" mark right now. At a growth rate of 1-1.5" a year, it should be of the monster status in 2-3years. I can wait for that, NP.

I bought this flowerhorn when it was less than an inch long, and grew it to be like 14". That is what I'm talking about here. I keep most of my fish for the duration. I start small, and usually they check out when they are big. 









As for the 2 compressus. They're great fish, but they weren't what I was looking for, and paid for. I'm sure Ash will work something out with me on it. He's been pretty good about it in the past.


----------



## Blue Flame

I talked to Ash BRIEFLY, and he says, they can't be compressus because of where they were collected from. lol

I think I'm hosed!


----------



## Grosse Gurke

Should be interesting to see some recorded growth from these rhoms.  I have never seen a rhom grown out to more then 10" in the home aquarium. Sure a few people have said they grew them out....but I have never seen any kind of measurement.


----------



## Blue Flame

I'll keep everyone updated from year to year for sure. My son's little rhom is the one to watch. How long to get a baby rhom from .5" to monster size?


----------



## PDOGGY

Blue Flame said:


> I'm totally into fishkeeping, and have been for like 35 years. I've found more satisfaction in growing them big, than buying big. My 10" peru rhom is at the 10-11" mark right now. At a growth rate of 1-1.5" a year, it should be of the monster status in 2-3years. I can wait for that, NP.
> 
> I bought this flowerhorn when it was less than an inch long, and grew it to be like 14". That is what I'm talking about here. I keep most of my fish for the duration. I start small, and usually they check out when they are big.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the 2 compressus. They're great fish, but they weren't what I was looking for, and paid for. I'm sure Ash will work something out with me on it. He's been pretty good about it in the past.


I totally agree with keeping a fish for the life of it. However, we aren't talking about flowerhorns. Your sons rhom may grow up to 7 inches in the first 2 years but after that they slow way down. This is where your problem is with growing your peru rhom to be a monster. To get him past the size he is now may take many many years and may never get past 12 inches. The 1.5 inch growth rate per year is definately not going to happen to your 10 incher. This is what I am talking about when it comes to getting a monster rhom. If you want a true monster it will most definately have to be purchased at its large size as they are caught that way.


----------



## Blue Flame

PDOGGY said:


> I totally agree with keeping a fish for the life of it. However, we aren't talking about flowerhorns. Your sons rhom may grow up to 7 inches in the first 2 years but after that they slow way down. This is where your problem is with growing your peru rhom to be a monster. To get him past the size he is now may take many many years and may never get past 12 inches. The 1.5 inch growth rate per year is definately not going to happen to your 10 incher. This is what I am talking about when it comes to getting a monster rhom. If you want a true monster it will most definately have to be purchased at its large size as they are caught that way.


The flowerhorn is just an example of being dedicated to keeping a fish from small to large. If a monster rhom is 13", I've got less than 3"s to go, and I have one. We'll just have to see how long it really takes. My peru rhom is in a tank equiped with a drip system, weekly water changes, and a feeding schedule most people wouldn't take the time to do. I don't have a doubt in my mind, that I'll have a monster (13+") in at least 3 years. Hell....at the rate my blue diamond is growing. He just might pass up the peru rhom by then. Time will tell.


----------



## Blue Flame

Oh, and BTW. Try and grow a flowerhorn over 11"s. It's not easy either. AK knows what I'm talking about.


----------



## PDOGGY

Grosse Gurke said:


> Should be interesting to see some recorded growth from these rhoms. I have never seen a rhom grown out to more then 10" in the home aquarium. Sure a few people have said they grew them out....but I have never seen any kind of measurement.


Well just like GG said, lets see it. I am dedicated to all of my fish as well and have been keeping piranha for a long time. I know what kind of care it takes and if you can get your 10 incher over 13 in the next three years, I would be stoked for you! Rhoms in the home aquarium just dont grow like many other fish you may have experienced with. Good luck and cant wait to see some measurements.


----------



## Nick G

PDOGGY said:


> *Well just like GG said, lets see it*.


im still wondering if we are ever going to see your 23" pygo. Have you figured out how to use a camera yet? dont think that you can just lay low for a bit and people forget that you made an outrageous claim. then go bullying people in threads where they have actually shown their fish.


----------



## Ja'eh

KINGofKINGS said:


> that blue rhom is top notch, lets see some more pics-


For sure my favourite out of the bunch! The whole line up is sweet looking but like KINGofKINGS said "that blue rhom is top notch".


----------



## FEEFA

PDOGGY said:


> Should be interesting to see some recorded growth from these rhoms. I have never seen a rhom grown out to more then 10" in the home aquarium. Sure a few people have said they grew them out....but I have never seen any kind of measurement.


Well just like GG said, lets see it. I am dedicated to all of my fish as well and have been keeping piranha for a long time. I know what kind of care it takes and if you can get your 10 incher over 13 in the next three years, I would be stoked for you! Rhoms in the home aquarium just dont grow like many other fish you may have experienced with. Good luck and cant wait to see some measurements.
[/quote]

As he said he has a drip system going so he has a better chance than most of getting his rhom to 13in.
Good Luck with your rhoms sir you are obviously very patient and and I'm sure it will pay off for ya.

And Yes I too am curious to see a 23 in pygo, what sized tank is it in?
Als Piraya is over 20 and in a 400gal, you must have a similar set up lol


----------



## Nick G

Feefa said:


> Should be interesting to see some recorded growth from these rhoms. I have never seen a rhom grown out to more then 10" in the home aquarium. Sure a few people have said they grew them out....but I have never seen any kind of measurement.


Well just like GG said, lets see it. I am dedicated to all of my fish as well and have been keeping piranha for a long time. I know what kind of care it takes and if you can get your 10 incher over 13 in the next three years, I would be stoked for you! Rhoms in the home aquarium just dont grow like many other fish you may have experienced with. Good luck and cant wait to see some measurements.
[/quote]

As he said he has a drip system going so he has a better chance than most of getting his rhom to 13in.
Good Luck with your rhoms sir you are obviously very patient and and I'm sure it will pay off for ya.

*And Yes I too am curious to see a 23 in pygo, what sized tank is it in?
Als Piraya is over 20 and in a 400gal, you must have a similar set up lol*
[/quote]

dont hold your breath.


----------



## Blue Flame

PDOGGY said:


> Should be interesting to see some recorded growth from these rhoms. I have never seen a rhom grown out to more then 10" in the home aquarium. Sure a few people have said they grew them out....but I have never seen any kind of measurement.


Well just like GG said, lets see it. I am dedicated to all of my fish as well and have been keeping piranha for a long time. I know what kind of care it takes and if you can get your 10 incher over 13 in the next three years, I would be stoked for you! Rhoms in the home aquarium just dont grow like many other fish you may have experienced with. Good luck and cant wait to see some measurements.
[/quote]
I'll keep you posted. Like I said though....Fish grow in my tanks, and I wouldn't be surprised if they hit the 13" mark in 2-3 years.

Here are some of my monsters I've grown out.

14" flowerhorn









3' african lungfish









7-8" clown loaches

















13" red devil









I love a good challenge!


----------



## No0dles

hey those are nice blue flame i love the 3' african lungfish


----------



## Lifer374

Blue Flame said:


> I talked to Ash BRIEFLY, and he says, they can't be compressus because of where they were collected from. lol
> 
> I think I'm hosed!


Interesting. Where did he say they were collected? And what did he sell them as?


----------



## Blue Flame

Tango374 said:


> I talked to Ash BRIEFLY, and he says, they can't be compressus because of where they were collected from. lol
> 
> I think I'm hosed!


Interesting. Where did he say they were collected? And what did he sell them as?
[/quote]
He didn't say. He said they are rhoms, because of where they were collected from, and put me on hold for 15 mins. I had to hang up, because I was at work and couldn't stay on the phone. He was selling them as rhoms. I sent him an email with pics and facts, but no reply in 2 days. If he's gonna be like that, I'll just take my business else where is all.


----------



## jp80911

that sux man, what kind of customer service is that.
I hope you were able to get your money back or at least store credit.


----------



## Blue Flame

Nope......nothing, I guess I'm stuck with them. Definitely not the way to keep customers coming back. His loss, I'll just buy from one of these other guys next time.


----------



## Buckman

try aquatic sanctuary blue. alex is a good guy to deal with.


----------



## Blue Flame

Buckman said:


> try aquatic sanctuary blue. alex is a good guy to deal with.


I saw what he did for that other guy. Sounds good!


----------



## Buckman

haha the other guy would be me.


----------



## Blue Flame

Buckman said:


> haha the other guy would be me.


that's right.....lol


----------



## Pit_man

love the loaches blue!


----------



## Blue Flame

Pit_man said:


> love the loaches blue!


Thanks,
They're my fav's in the 180 community tank. I have a shoal of them ranging from 5" to 8". They're fun to watch.


----------



## Blue Flame

I talked to Ash today. He sounded a little more helpful, and I think he's gonna take them back. That would be cool.


----------



## Grosse Gurke

Im sure Ash will work out an equitable solution...he is a great person to deal with.


----------



## Lifer374

Grosse Gurke said:


> Im sure Ash will work out an equitable solution...he is a great person to deal with.


Very much agreed


----------



## Blue Flame

Well........I took the 2 compressus back today, and got a credit slip for them. Ash still insists they are rhoms because of where they were collected from, and kinda copped an attitude after writing the slip out for me. I don't doubt he knows his piranhas, but people make mistakes. The one guy that works there looked at them, and agreed that they where surely compressus. So.....IDK?


----------



## Buckman

well at least you got your money back. i'd just let it go and continue doing business with him.


----------



## the_w8

Blue ur definitely a true hobbyist... Very nice collection and also impressive too. I love the FH's colors


----------



## Blue Flame

Thanks again Steve, I'll take good care of your baby! Here's a new pic of it in my 90 gallon. It's bluer than my blue diamond.....IDK?


----------



## Blue Flame

Here's some more.

























and here's a comparison of it to my Blue Diamond.


----------



## db04ph

awsome addition


----------



## jp80911

maybe your blue is a black and his black is a blue??? idk, they are hard to tell apart sometimes.
try to take picture at an angle from their tail, that should show the reflection color of the scales better.


----------



## Blue Flame

jp80911 said:


> maybe your blue is a black and his black is a blue??? idk, they are hard to tell apart sometimes.
> try to take picture at an angle from their tail, that should show the reflection color of the scales better.


something like this?


----------



## jp80911

thats too much angle.

see post #11
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=184235

the fish can parallel to the glass but you take the pic from its tail at an angle, just slightly angled. it worked well for me.


----------



## Blue Flame

Here's some new pics of all the P's.


----------



## massabsamurai

AMAZING!


----------



## Moondemon

Blue Flame said:


> Here's some new pics of all the P's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [


That's such a nice fish !!! wow !!!


----------



## Blue Flame

Hastatus, feel free to use any of these pics in your album.

Blue


----------



## jp80911

Blue Flame said:


>


love this picture, is that the new one or one of your old blue diamond? what size tank is it in?


----------



## Blue Flame

jp80911 said:


>


love this picture, is that the new one or one of your old blue diamond? what size tank is it in?
[/quote]
It's the new one. Tomorrow, I'm moving it into one of my 125's, and putting my smaller peru rhom in that 90 gallon.


----------



## jp80911

the 90g doesn't look too small for it but I guess bigger is always better









it start eating yet?


----------



## Pit_man

how many tanks do you have set up now blue?


----------



## Blue Flame

Pit_man said:


> the 90g doesn't look too small for it but I guess bigger is always better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it start eating yet?


Not yet....I put it in the 90, then switched it to the 125. There was a little musical chairs going on. So, I'll give all 3 fish a few days before I try to feed them. I'm sure from what I've experienced before, they won't touch anything for a few days or so anyways.


----------



## Pit_man

Blue Flame said:


> the 90g doesn't look too small for it but I guess bigger is always better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it start eating yet?


Not yet....I put it in the 90, then switched it to the 125. There was a little musical chairs going on. So, I'll give all 3 fish a few days before I try to feed them. I'm sure from what I've experienced before, they won't touch anything for a few days or so anyways.
[/quote]

Damn dude!! Do you clean tanks once or twice a week?
Either way bet it a job and a half with all those tanks LOL


----------



## Blue Flame

Once a week, 2 hours to do water changes, all 10 tanks!

That thing called a PYTHON is my friend, and high water pressure, and a 60 gallon hot water tank. lol


----------



## Blue Flame

I like this pic too.


----------



## Pit_man

very nice blue!

do you paint the backgrounds on your tanks?


----------



## Blue Flame

Pit_man said:


> very nice blue!
> 
> do you paint the backgrounds on your tanks?


yes I did......every tank but the 180.


----------



## the_w8

Very stunning fish! I see you like blue as a background. Isn't it nice having high pressure while doing water changes especially if you have a 50ft.+ python system?


----------



## Blue Flame

the_w8 said:


> Very stunning fish! I see you like blue as a background. Isn't it nice having high pressure while doing water changes especially if you have a 50ft.+ python system?


Oh yeah...
With high pressure, it rocks! It's quick both ways, and makes my water changes a breeze.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA

Blue Flame said:


> I like this pic too.


Im glad to see the diamond doing good after the 1 hour trip, its not the same around here without him. He was my favorite fish that I ever had couldnt have joined a better collection. I always noticed the blue but when I bought him at around 5 inches I was told a black diamond







Keep me posted

STEVE TBP PS that him as my avatar pic


----------



## Quido

Nice rhoms u have there! Is it easy to clean the gravel?


----------



## Blue Flame

Quido said:


> Im glad to see the diamond doing good after the 1 hour trip, its not the same around here without him. He was my favorite fish that I ever had couldnt have joined a better collection. I always noticed the blue but when I bought him at around 5 inches I was told a black diamond
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep me posted
> 
> STEVE TBP PS that him as my avatar pic


Not to worry.......He's doing great in my 6' 125. It just started eating last night(finally). I'll get some meat back on him, and take more pics for you.

Mark


----------



## James Bond

Blue is definitely a good source of motivation for this hobby.

Thanks


----------



## luckydemonz5

you have one amazing collection from oddballs to the very nice blues


----------



## Nick G

love this collection. good work man!


----------



## Blue Flame

Thanks everyone.

It's a lot of work, but worth every minute of it.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

Agree, great collection of Rhoms.


----------



## jacks

i like the purple diamond, i would love a rhom only i have rbps


----------



## luckydemonz5

I bet its a sh*t load of work i have 3 tanks its a pain the a*s i cant amagine all of yours







but great collection


----------



## Blue Flame

I started playing with our new camera. Here's some new pics of the "Bad Boys".


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

Great photos, I enjoyed all of them.


----------



## Blue Flame

Here's some with the macro lens.


----------



## FEEFA

Great pics blue, you should change your name to Rhom Guy :laugh:


----------



## Blue Flame

Feefa said:


> Great pics blue, you should change your name to Rhom Guy :laugh:


ahhhh....there's already a few of them on here. Besides, I have more silver dollars and clown loaches than rhoms, anyway. lol


----------

